# We lost our big boy Jed on Thursday



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Percheron paint 17+ hands and as gentle as can be. He coliced, likely a twisted bowel. They tubed him on wednesday noon but it was no good. He wa happy and running and eating great the night before and by the next morning ill. 

We at least were able to spend the afternoon and evening with him brushing and walking. If we walked away he moved in for more loving. He was 20 and we had him for 15 years.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Sorry to read that. Doc just explained the process to me. Not much you can do once the stomach has swelled.


----------



## GormanFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

So sorry for your loss...RIP Jed...beautiful boy...


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I, too, am sorry for your loss, it is never easy to lose a good friend who just happens to have 4 legs. He is a handsome fellow.
Dsmythe


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I am so sorry, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## CircleC (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow, i dont know horses, but he was purty


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What a beautiful animal! I am so sorry you lost your friend. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

My sympathies on the loss of your 4-legged friend.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Jed was beautiful.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I just saw this and I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Handsome fellow.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for your condolences. I miss Jed alot. So do our two mares.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Realistically there's nothing you could have done. Jed was handsome.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. I know you did the best you could for him. I'm sure he knew it too. Hope the mares adjust soon. Jed was a very handsome fella. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

He was a gorgeous boy - so glad you had him in your life! You will enjoy many wonderful memories of him and how he impacted your life! God Bless!


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Thanks for your condolences. I miss Jed alot. So do our two mares.


Sad about your loss and his mates would miss him too.

At this point if I may say so, have your horses well dewormed taking into account the worms prevailing in the neighbourhood. Full dose .

Surely your Colic incidents will reduce.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

First and only colic incident ever. Horses well taken care of.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> First and only colic incident ever. Horses well taken care of.


And it may be a single and only ever colic. I lost a nice pinto gelding when I was 12 years old to a misdiagnosed twisted gut, I'm now 55 and have never had another one of my horses colic.

People shouldn't make a judgement on limited information, it can make them look foolish.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

diffident3 said:


> Sad about your loss and his mates would miss him too.
> 
> At this point if I may say so, have your horses well dewormed taking into account the worms prevailing in the neighbourhood. Full dose .
> 
> Surely your Colic incidents will reduce.


Colic isn't only caused by worms.

You got kind of insulting with aoconnor about her horses wound as well as here on this thread, so it might help to assume that the people here on this board know horses too and have good vets. I imagine your advice is meant kindly but your wording makes people bristle a bit.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Colic isn't only caused by worms.
> 
> You got kind of insulting with aoconnor about her horses wound as well as here on this thread, so it might help to assume that the people here on this board know horses too and have good vets. I imagine your advice is meant kindly but your wording makes people bristle a bit.


You make me feel sorry again.
Would abstain from interacting for sometime.
Meant no affront. Sorry.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

diffident3 said:


> You make me feel sorry again.
> Would abstain from interacting for sometime.
> Meant no affront. Sorry.


You shouldn't abstain from posting, just realize that words on a screen might be taken differently than in person when you can see expressions. You sound like you have a lot of good advice.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry for you huge loss. He was a Beaut.

Perfect pictures. Noticed the flag too. Salute. Such a pretty background. 

All the best.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You shouldn't abstain from posting, just realize that words on a screen might be taken differently than in person when you can see expressions. You sound like you have a lot of good advice.


Yes I do and can be helpful.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

diffident3 said:


> Yes I do and can be helpful.


Thanks


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Diffident3, surely you don't need to stop posting, but as Lisa said, sometimes words come across in a way you don't mean for them to sound! I have had horses all of my adult life, as well as owning horses as a child. I have dealt with almost all illnesses and most injuries, as I do a lot rescue, rehab work for a couple of counties in my area, as well as several vets who have clients that can't afford the vet care long term on certain injuries, so they send them to me and I do the work for a lot less. 

I was not offended by your posts about my badly injured mare, but I was certainly put off by them! I knew what I was doing, I have world class vet care immediately available to me at all times, and I have done a ton of injury care. Kind words would have sufficed on that thread as I was deeply distressed over that mares injury, but not about the injury care, if you understand what I mean?!


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

I surely now understand .
You are doing a very good job.
I congratulate you about your noble work.
You are a noble soul.
Thanks for your kind support.
I need to be careful about what goes into print.
I am 70 and 6 days.
Joined as Resident Vet in 
1972 31 September.
Taking care of 85  yearlings produced at my Farm.
Produced 12 Derby winners.
Have tons of ideas experience and success stories.
Travelled widely visiting farms in UK USA France 
Have transported accompanied Race  horses from Delhi to South Korea Finally to Arlington Pasadena and Hollywood work via Anchorage in Cargo planes. Trained under Dr Steve Jackson at Kentucky Equine Research at Lexington ,
Dr Redden Hoof specialist .
This was to put things in proper perspective before somebody makes me look foolish .


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this.
I just lost my Arabian 21 yrs old to COLIC on May 29th.
Thurs afternoon looked sick, called vet, he made it that evening. Tubed him, figured that would do him.
Next afternoon got home from work, a pool of sweat in the barn. The moaning was horendes.
Vet said he'd be there in 1.5 hrs about.
Cricket took his last breath just as the vet pulled in the driveway.
It was the worst thing I've ever seen. The pain was massive.
I told my wife get rid of our pony Sassy.
I was done.
I couldn't go thru that again.
I've changed my mind now.
It sure does hurt.
You sure had a BEAUTIFUL horse.
Very, very sorry!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Very sorry to hear this.
> I just lost my Arabian 21 yrs old to COLIC on May 29th.
> Thurs afternoon looked sick, called vet, he made it that evening. Tubed him, figured that would do him.
> Next afternoon got home from work, a pool of sweat in the barn. The moaning was horendes.
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss as well, Terry.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss as well, Terry.


Thank you IP.
This thread has helped me to understand, and COPE with this.
I feel terrible saying this, but he was much closer in my heart, than some humans I'm related to.
He was a very GOOD horse..
I don't mean to take over your thread, Painterswife.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerryR, I'm so sorry to hear about your boy:-( My condolences....it is so hard to lose one so loved.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Terry. I am sorry. Your story is so like ours. I still miss Jed so much. My thoughts are with you. It is a devastating situation


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He was a good looking horse.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I am sorry about your loss; I too have dealt with losing not just one, but two,in the last year. Both presented as you would normally expect colic to present - painful gut, rolling, etc. Except in both of my cases, it was not........ 

Case 1, younger mare, my pride and joy and love of my life, named Becca. She became painful one morning, took her to the the vet, did all the usual, came home, several hours later just as bad or worse, back to vet we went. This time vet felt something different, we all thought twisted gut. I told them to operate, and when they opened her up, found a basketball sized mass had grown around all her internal organs, and there was nothing they could do. So we let her go. Her guts were fine otherwise. And so was my head, because I knew it wasn't anything I did or didn't do to cause it - it just was.

Case 2, 32 year old gelding, Hank, down in his stall in the morning. Loaded up and went to vet, he collapsed as they were trying to help him. Hastened his departure to end his suffering. Vet was devastated, asked for permission to perform necropsy, wanted to know just what the hell happened. I said yes, go learn. Turns out he had a massive tumor adhered to the outside of his stomach that had ruptured. There was no saving him from that either, so we both got closure on his rapid failure.

I know that not everyone has the luxury of colic surgery being an option, nor a vet that volunteers (begs) to do a necropsy. I consider myself fortunate in that regard. But it also raised a question I guess we'll never know the answer to - how many horses die from "colic", without it ever really being confirmed as a compaction or a twisted gut, which is really the only time it should actually kill a horse or cause it to be euthanized? I mean, it's not exactly a misdiagnosis, since colic is all-encompassing term for digestive upset, but rather an assumption that what presented as a stomach ache, was really that? And not something else entirely?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

2horses said:


> I am sorry about your loss; I too have dealt with losing not just one, but two,in the last year. Both presented as you would normally expect colic to present - painful gut, rolling, etc. Except in both of my cases, it was not........
> 
> Case 1, younger mare, my pride and joy and love of my life, named Becca. She became painful one morning, took her to the the vet, did all the usual, came home, several hours later just as bad or worse, back to vet we went. This time vet felt something different, we all thought twisted gut. I told them to operate, and when they opened her up, found a basketball sized mass had grown around all her internal organs, and there was nothing they could do. So we let her go. Her guts were fine otherwise. And so was my head, because I knew it wasn't anything I did or didn't do to cause it - it just was.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your losses. 

Welcome back.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Lisa dug me up, it's all her fault!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your horses, but it does help to know. Your vet sounds like 1 in a million!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Wow! 2horses, Thank you so much for that information!
I'm so sorry, for your loss. Not 1, but 2.
Totally unbelievable!
Would have never thought of the tumor problem. But they are a MASSIVE problem in our canines also, so equines could be no different.
My worst part was not bring able to put him out of so much misery!
To sit and watch for 1.5 hrs, waiting on the vet.
BIG lesson learned here. Thank you!
Very glad you came and told us.
And now I know why I couldn't have my 2horses username!
I use it everywhere else!
Thanks again, Terry
Again, painterswife sorry for stepping on Jeds thread.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

It sounds like it has been a difficult year for a lot of us. I lost three geldings last fall, one in September, one in October, and one in November. I had to put a stallion down in February that was only wtih me 3 weeks. I just put down a 22 year old pony mare a couple of weeks ago due to severe hoof damage that she had when she came to me in January this year. It has been a bad year for me horse wise (not calendar year, but from September 2016 until now). 

I can certainly understand the pain nad sadness going on in so many people's lives who have lost a horse or horses recently. So sad....


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Wow aoconner1, I can't imagine going through all of that!
My heart goes out to You!
I'd give up for sure!
I do know for sure the horses THANK YOU!
Having a great home, that's what keeps me staying with them.
I just enjoy having them around, 
Take care, and God Bless You


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks TerryR, of those, one was my own, the other 3 rescues. not that it matters, but the one in November was my grand daughters big TB gelding, and that was a very hard loss. I had him for a long time, he was dog gentle, and the only horse I have ever in my life seen tip-toe with a beginner rider on him. Literally, he tiptoed. Best babysitter horse ever.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

aoconnor1 said:


> Thanks TerryR, of those, one was my own, the other 3 rescues. not that it matters, but the one in November was my grand daughters big TB gelding, and that was a very hard loss. I had him for a long time, he was dog gentle, and the only horse I have ever in my life seen tip-toe with a beginner rider on him. Literally, he tiptoed. Best babysitter horse ever.


I'm sorry for your losses as well. It's never easy, but having a kid involved makes it even worse.


----------

